# Gestor for Residency Assistance



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Does anyone know of a competent/helpful gestor in the Torremolinos area who can assist in processing my non-Eu family members residency application? I have researched his Eu Directive rights (2004/38EC) and the transposition of same into Spanish law. We have independent financial means and medical insurance. I hold the Residencia, Padron etc and we fulfill all the legal requirements.

Therefore the task would be to liaise on our behalf with the Oficina De Extranjeros, Malaga. Basically the problem is the usual red tape/language barrier...and nowhere does it better than the aforementioned office. If anyone can offer some information it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Martin Nugent said:


> Does anyone know of a competent/helpful gestor in the Torremolinos area who can assist in processing my non-Eu family members residency application? I have researched his Eu Directive rights (2004/38EC) and the transposition of same into Spanish law. We have independent financial means and medical insurance. I hold the Residencia, Padron etc and we fulfill all the legal requirements.
> 
> Therefore the task would be to liaise on our behalf with the Oficina De Extranjeros, Malaga. Basically the problem is the usual red tape/language barrier...and nowhere does it better than the aforementioned office. If anyone can offer some information it would be greatly appreciated.


 I cant recommend a Gestor, but the Oficina De Extranjeros, Torremolinos has two english speaking/bilingual funcionarios, who may help - certainly with the translation of your wishes???

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

*Thanks JoJo*

Many thanks JoJo for your quick and helpful reply. I remember when getting my own residencia in the office you mentioned - the English lady who was employed there was extra helpful and indeed very busy. Unfortunately I had previous experience at the Malaga office. One must queue for hours, get a ticket and they then might close the gates/doors when ones turn is due.

I might just go back and ask that lady if she has any info. Cheers and xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Martin Nugent said:


> Many thanks JoJo for your quick and helpful reply. I remember when getting my own residencia in the office you mentioned - the English lady who was employed there was extra helpful and indeed very busy. Unfortunately I had previous experience at the Malaga office. One must queue for hours, get a ticket and they then might close the gates/doors when ones turn is due.
> 
> I might just go back and ask that lady if she has any info. Cheers and xx


 Yes, that must be the lady I met. theres also a elderly man who works there. He is danish, but totally fluent in English - to the point where I didnt realise he wasnt. He was also fluent in Spanish. 

I found the Torremolinos office far more efficient than the malaga one. Torremolinos simply took my details, more or less as soon as I arrived and gave me an appointment to return, which saved so much hassle - it was easier to park too lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

*Gestor*

If I succeed in finding any relevant information I will post it here. There are many intending non-Eu family members attempting to 'rejoin' the Eu member and unfortunately the authorities (for a variety of reasons) do very little to make the process easy to access and complete. Unfortunately this creates a vacuum in which some solicitors can quote exorbitant processing fees for a relatively minor transaction.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Martin Nugent said:


> If I succeed in finding any relevant information I will post it here. There are many intending non-Eu family members attempting to 'rejoin' the Eu member and unfortunately the authorities (for a variety of reasons) do very little to make the process easy to access and complete. Unfortunately this creates a vacuum in which some solicitors can quote exorbitant processing fees for a relatively minor transaction.


I guess in times of economic crisis countries concern themselves with looking after "their own". Spain has such a high unemployment and is struggling right now.

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

just thought 'steveinspain' might know someone - he isn't quite that far south, & hasn't been on heer for a week or two, but I think I can get in touch with him


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Steve has been in touch (why he can't post on here :boxing

The one he knows is in Benidorm - maybe too far away??

if you want the details though, I'll twist his arm to post them ..............


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

*Benidorm*

Thanks very much but it would certainly be the case that the gestor would need to be within reasonable distance. Actually the process is relatively simple and the amount of proofs, documents etc are limited. Given the current economic climate in Spain it is just necessary that any intending immigrant should have his/her i's dotted and t's crossed.

I processed my own residencia a few years ago and this is not too dissimilar - but one has to be extra careful when it is for a non-Eu family member.

BTW a solicitor quoted 500 Euros and he didnt say if he was a full-time or part-time comedian.:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Martin Nugent said:


> Thanks very much but it would certainly be the case that the gestor would need to be within reasonable distance. Actually the process is relatively simple and the amount of proofs, documents etc are limited. Given the current economic climate in Spain it is just necessary that any intending immigrant should have his/her i's dotted and t's crossed.
> 
> I processed my own residencia a few years ago and this is not too dissimilar - but one has to be extra careful when it is for a non-Eu family member.
> 
> BTW a solicitor quoted 500 Euros and he didnt say if he was a full-time or part-time comedian.:clap2:


sounds like he'd need to be :boxing:


----------

